# Yellow Labs growth rate



## joelmjd (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello Everybody,

I am a noob when it comes to Cichlids. Just got my Yellow labs, was wondering how fast they grow.

I have 4 labs in a 30 gallon tank. I just wanted to know how fast they grow so that i can plan out for a bigger tank. Cheers


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How big are they now? I'd say they get to be around 2" in six months and that would be a good time for a 55G tank for them.

Yours may be already 2-3 months old?


----------



## joelmjd (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow that was a fast reply. Thanks 

They are pretty small (4cm the largest). So really less than 2 inch. I go them recently (15 days).

So would they reach about 5inch in 6months??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No. But they are sexually mature at 2" and ready for a larger tank basically now. How long is your 30G and what fish are you planning to keep with them?

It's not that you don't need a larger tank for mbuna until they reach 6". It's more of a concern when they are sexually mature and claim a territory. I've had labs hold fry at 1.5".


----------



## joelmjd (Apr 11, 2010)

Its 36'' in length.

Wow i didnt know they are mature at 2inch. But arent Lab are most non-aggressive cichlids and i thought they arent fussy about territories.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Compared to other mbuna, that is true. But they are still mbuna and are not a peaceful fish and do want to claim a territory.

If you are just keeping the labs, they will be ok in the 36" tank indefinitely.


----------



## joelmjd (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah i plan to just stick to labs. And i dont think i will go beyond 4 either.

I was also wondering what type of lighting brings the colour of the Labs the best.

I am currently running on Normal output double T5 lighting

Thats my tank

__
https://flic.kr/p/4610118788

It doesnt look that bad but i was wondering if adding a bit of blue so that the colours pop out more


----------



## eyedoc (May 6, 2010)

If you are holding just labs, they should do just fine in a 36" tank. BTW, your tank and rock work look absolutely great!


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

joelmjd said:


> Yeah i plan to just stick to labs. And i dont think i will go beyond 4 either.


Good luck with that.

Unless you have all males or vice versa you should have at least two dozen by years end :lol:


----------



## joelmjd (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello Eyedoc,

Yeah i have 4 labs and 2 bristle nose plecos (poor guys do a lot of work).

I am planning to keep it this way until they get to a decent size. I might get a bigger one in the future. They are happy at the moment. Have their own caves to hide in and they seem to love.

Thanks for the comments on the tank. Cheers


----------



## joelmjd (Apr 11, 2010)

fox said:


> joelmjd said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i plan to just stick to labs. And i dont think i will go beyond 4 either.
> ...


Lol....I hope so not....I think i have 1M(definately) and 3F.....But i will have wait for a while to figure it out.....If you see the pic you will know which one is the male....

And he makes sure he gets the first share of the food too


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

joelmjd said:


> Yeah i plan to just stick to labs. And i dont think i will go beyond 4 either.
> 
> I was also wondering what type of lighting brings the colour of the Labs the best.
> 
> ...


Adding blue won't really pop them. I find a 6500 and a red bulb or a 10 000 and a red bulb best for labs. I'd add more rocks along the sand. They'll like swimming there more.

You definitely have 1m 1f that I can see in that pic cant tell the rest. They look good though.


----------



## joelmjd (Apr 11, 2010)

[/quote]

Adding blue won't really pop them. I find a 6500 and a red bulb or a 10 000 and a red bulb best for labs. I'd add more rocks along the sand. They'll like swimming there more.

You definitely have 1m 1f that I can see in that pic cant tell the rest. They look good though.[/quote]

Hey...When you say red lighting can you please specific the K rating... And what do you think about power glo from hagen...is it any good for labs.

Thanks for the comment...Have to come up with closer shots next time


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

GE makes aquarium bulbs...not sure if they are in the T5 format, but I think they make my labs look pretty good. 5700k I believe.


----------

